# ive lost my tiels!!!



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

the kids left the door open at breakfast this morning...im devastated,been looking all day but nothing..


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that. I hope you can find them back!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Hope you find them soon!

There's info here to help:

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32916

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14073


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I would post about them all over Facebook (if you have it), especially on the New Plymouth Pet groups. You could also contact the vets in your area and the SPCA in case anyone hands them in.


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks charvicki i have done all those things just have to keep looking and hope now


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I will keep a look out for you as well. I hope they turn up.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

www.911parrotalert.com is listed in the archives but there's also www.parrotalert.com which might not be there - I didn't see it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope they are found, and are back home safely soon with you.







Keeping everything crossed for you, and keeping you and your Cockatiels in my thoughts.


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh no!  I'm so sorry! I hope you find them soon.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry Trudi. I couldn't imagine what you're feeling...


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Have you tried putting their cage outside with some food?


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

How awful. I hope you find them soon! I'll send good thoughts your way. You must be worried sick!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Hugs to you, your kids and your fids. Hope they come home soon and safely.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope that you find them soon!

Everyone has given great advice. I think the only thing I can add is if you have any videos of them flock calling maybe you can play those and listen for their response. I think I remember reading the first few days Cockatiels will stay within a mile radius of your home before they fly off. I hope this helps....


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh so sad. Hope you find them.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Trudi is this Fluff? I only saw one picture of her from when she was small so I'm not sure, but she was a normal grey. I hope it's her!

http://www.parrotalert.com/F16462


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh, no... I'm so sorry! My thoughts are with you. When Cosmo flew out the window once, he eventually flew back. I hope your tiels do the same thing


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Trudi is this Fluff? I only saw one picture of her from when she was small so I'm not sure, but she was a normal grey. I hope it's her!
> 
> http://www.parrotalert.com/F16462


There should have been lost listings set up for Fluff but I don't see any on the NZ lost parrot websites.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That 'tiel isn't Fluff, he/she looks different and is in Tauranga which is on the other side of the island. I hope Fluff turns up, Buddy must be missing her as much as you are, Trudi.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Ah darn. I'm so sorry I thought it was Fluff. The picture I was referencing was the one where they are turned sideways in the cage and are much much younger. 

I couldn't find any lost pictures of Fluff on sites either. ><;


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

This is Fluff.



I've been keeping my eyes and ears open (I live in the same town) but unfortunately haven't heard anything.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Oh! Fluff is the pied?! I thought that was Buddy.

Oh man, I'm looking for pieds now. I was only looking at normal grey. 

Edit: http://www.petsonthenet.co.nz/ads/index.php?a=2&b=119032

I don't know what type of 'tiel this is, but has anyone contacted them?

This is... they just say a bird.

http://www.petsonthenet.co.nz/ads/index.php?a=2&b=119120


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Those ads say the found birds are located in Auckland, which is a good 5 hours drive up north. I'm not sure how far a cockatiel is capable of flying, but it would still be worth it if Trudi gave them a call.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

I've posted an ad for you... I hope someone responds


----------



## trudi (Aug 1, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Ptolia (Oct 21, 2014)

Have you tried Trade Me? There are often lost and found birds listed on there.


----------

